# Need Recommendation for Honda 4 wheeler repair



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a 2004 Honda 350 4 wheeler, the front seal is leaking oil, anyone have a recommendation for repair place? I'm in Seabrook/Kemah area.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Which front seal? An axle seal in your front differential or drive shaft coming out of your motor?


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

I believe its the front motor seal.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

That isn't a very difficult fix. Maybe 30 mins. You will have to drain your motor oil or stand it up on the back rack. The drive shaft should compress together and pop out. Once the drive shaft is out of the way, just pop the seal out and tap the new one in.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks, I'll look into that idea.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Bobby Hill said:


> That isn't a very difficult fix. Maybe 30 mins. You will have to drain your motor oil or stand it up on the back rack. The drive shaft should compress together and pop out. Once the drive shaft is out of the way, just pop the seal out and tap the new one in.


the front diff has to be slid forward also


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

RandyM said:


> I have a 2004 Honda 350 4 wheeler, the front seal is leaking oil, anyone have a recommendation for repair place? I'm in Seabrook/Kemah area.


RandyM did you end up doing the work your self or did you find a shop. I need to get some work done on my 2004 honda 450 and trying to find a trusted shop to do the work. I am in Humble.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

whats wrong with the 450?


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Getting hard to shift and will jump when shifting at slow speeds. It will also grind if you shift to fast. You have to let the RPM go down before dropping the lever. Also need a new pull rope.


----------

